# Pack Goats



## Catahoula (Mar 29, 2012)

I would like to train my futures goat to be pack goats. Is 7 or 9 year old goats  too old to be trained? I would need to slowly work them into taking/walking with a leash and then carrying a pack...and eventually with some weights. I guess it would be depending on individual goats too. Are goats pretty stubborn or do you think they'll do anything for treats? What are the chances or should I just forget them and get couple kids. Start them young and raise them right?  How many of you think you can get your older goats to carry packs?


----------



## capretta (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think it's too old to learn something new, but I think they might be a little too old to pack.
I own to cart/pack goats and I began their pack training when they were about 9 months old. They are Nubian wethers, lovingly bottle-raised to be very people-friendly (a MUST for pack goats). When looking for pack goats, go for big breed wethers. If I had the ability to go pack and re-select wethers, I would have chosen a dairy breed/Boer cross to get the strength and bulk from a meat breed. I also would have chosen light-colored goats. Poor Roma with his black coat gets pretty hot from a day on the trail! Just one last thing, if you get new kids, leave their horns intact, horns act as natural cooling devices, and keep your goats cooler.  Another thing to look for, if you are selecting new kids, is that they can't startle all to easy. You don't want goats that go bolting off the trail from a rustle in the bushes! The most important thing for pack goats is that they know how to lead on a leash! That should be your first order of business, is getting them to lead, and it will make your life much easier if you get them to lead on a halter, rather than a collar. Once they get that down, introduce them to the pack. Take it to them, and let them sniff it all over. When they lose interest in it, place it gently on  their back, and take them for a walk. Do this for a few days, maybe even a week or so, before you start to put weight in the packs. When you do begin to put weight in the packs, start with about 5 pounds, then the next day move it up to 10 or 15, and continue until you reach about 50, or whatever you feel is right for your goats.
Hope this helps! Feel free to e-mail me if you need more help!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice and suggestions. I actually have my heart set on couple disbudded boer wethers. They will be weaned the end of May. We are planning to visit the farm this weekend to check them out. One is dapples and the other red in color. Everything you mentioned about having horns and light color and being friendly makes all sense but I guess I already make two mistakes here.... I will definitely make sure the kids are friendly and outgoing and not startle easily. I have a 95 lbs dog we take backpacking with and I need the kids not be afraid of dogs either. Cooper is calm and mellow so I think it will work out.

As far as picking kids in general as pets, what other traits should I look for. Health is certainly important. Should I pick them like I'd pick a puppy dog...a more outgoing curious one?


----------



## capretta (Mar 29, 2012)

Those two sound fine to me! Boers are strong and sweet, I love mine!

When you pick out kids to be pets, look for ones that have the characteristics that would make them likeable day after day. For me, the biggest thing is people-friendliness, and yes, picking a kid like a puppy is a great idea! If your goat shies away from people as a kid, he really won't like people later, unless you handle him a lot as soon as he becomes yours! Curiosity is something that almost all goats have a good amount of, but I look for it in new kids too  it makes for many laughs and a much nicer goat!
Good Luck with your new kids!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

They need to follow you anywhere on or off the leash.  Take the kids camping,  take them in your car or truck whenever you can so they get used to going places.  (I take mine to the feed store, the hardware store, to the park, whereever there are cars, dogs, and people.)   

Take them out for walks on the road so they get used to bikes and loud noises.  Have someone bring a motor bike by so they learn to not be afraid of motor bikes.  AND get them used to walking past horses and llamas.  Pack goats need to learn to be ON THE TRAIL.  

My pack babies go with me everywhere when I can.  The more people and noise friendly they are the better you will be with them.  AND teach them some commands by hand signal and clicker.  "STAND, Dog.  Let them pass.  Leave it.   Come on. Saddle up."  

Teach them to cross water and cross bridges especially moving bridges.  (both of those are very difficult for goats.) 

And teach them to lay down ON COMMAND immediately.


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 29, 2012)

Queen Mum, Thanks for the info. Wow, I am going to be busy! Just wonderful! It make sense to socialize them just like you would a dog. I will definitely take them out on car rides and go for walks with them.  Definitely need to check out trails and campgrounds. My husband has a VERY loud motorcycle and he would have no problem starting it up for me. I will have to check on taking them to feed stores...etc.  Water and Bridges... wow, this is just wonderful!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 31, 2012)

Is it really realistic to train boers to be pack goats??? It seems they don't have to ideal build...too bulky, body too long, legs too short....and they certainly don't look agile.  Although I read that boer X may be a better choice....  I wanted boers because of their looks, size and temperaments. I wanted them to be pets first and pack goats is only an afterthought. If I were really really serious about using goats for packing, would you suggest another breed? Maybe if I work my boers enough, they can become slim, trim and lean machines?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 31, 2012)

There is TONS of debate about what breeds make the best pack goat.  People use all kinds of goats for pack animals.  Some say Heinza's make the best packers.  Some prefer Oberhauslies, some prefer Alpines.  Frankly, if the animal has muscles  energy, stamina, loyalty and the ability to carry a pack and is willing he or she will be a good packers.      The key is to have a pack that fits properly.    Some goats will go and go and go.  Others get tired and just want to stop and lay around.  The only way to know if your goats will be good pack goats is to take them places and on small hikes and see if they keep up.

I bred a LaMancha, Boer Cross to my Nubian/Oberhauslie/Alpine cross and was dying to see the outcome, but had to move.  I think that would have made a very fine pack goat OR Dairy OR Meat goat.  Muscles, size, stamina, energy and personality all rolled into one goat.  

I'm anxious to see the outcome of Autumnprairie's doe Brownie (a beautiful Boer) who is bred to my Nubian/Oberhauslie/Alpine buck.  I think the result will be a very fine dairy doe or a GREAT pack wether.  Again, the muscles and strong bone structure from the boer and the energy from the NOA will be a great combination for a pack goat.  The boers and the Obers have wonderful personalities.  

Whatever you do, listen to your gut instinct about YOUR animals.  Not to what people "say".  And if you think about it,  Boers bucks look kind of like the 'draft horses' of the goat family.  Big boned and muscular.  They may not be high strung and delicate boned, and they may not be fast, but they look like they could be pretty tough and plod along pretty well on the trail carrying a good load if you train them and condition them well enough.  And if they have a good personality and are not high strung, the there you go.  You've got a good pack animal there.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Apr 1, 2012)

i have two does that are sorta pack trained. lol... i'm hoping to try from my own birthed here on the farm once i get some more goats. i have two packs  hope to get into harness goats too. ....and then there are oxen and sheep and quail and cows and ducks....  

this site is GREAT for learning: 
http://northwestpackgoats.com/index.php?main_page=page_2&zenid=p1mudlhh4enfp076u3fnqfqgh5


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 1, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> There is TONS of debate about what breeds make the best pack goat.  People use all kinds of goats for pack animals.  Some say Heinza's make the best packers.  Some prefer Oberhauslies, some prefer Alpines.  Frankly, if the animal has muscles  energy, stamina, loyalty and the ability to carry a pack and is willing he or she will be a good packers.      The key is to have a pack that fits properly.    Some goats will go and go and go.  Others get tired and just want to stop and lay around.  The only way to know if your goats will be good pack goats is to take them places and on small hikes and see if they keep up.
> 
> I bred a LaMancha, Boer Cross to my Nubian/Oberhauslie/Alpine cross and was dying to see the outcome, but had to move.  I think that would have made a very fine pack goat OR Dairy OR Meat goat.  Muscles, size, stamina, energy and personality all rolled into one goat.
> 
> ...


Very true. And they will be pets and companions first. If they can company us on trips, even better! 
We went to pick out our kids this morning. If all goes well, we'll have couple very cute (they all are) boer wethers the end of May!!! We are really excited about them. One is more feisty and kept trying waggle away while the other just drop into my arms. I think they are a good match and will make our lives very interesting. Will be keeping all of your updated. I want to camp out in the goat pen the first night but my husband thinks otherwise. We'll see. He is a softy when it comes to our pets.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 2, 2012)

Boer babies are the CUTEST babies of all the goats. IMHO They are chunky and fluffy and very playful.


----------

